# i got a question about anemones



## Mouse (Feb 16, 2011)

What anemones can i put in a reef tank with corals and everything that will not attack them?


----------



## GetITCdot (Aug 4, 2009)

Any anemone for the most part... once they pick a spot they stay there (unless they become unhappy). I like BTA's and carpets the best.


----------



## Dedeo (Jun 2, 2011)

does any one know if anemones let out toxins when they die enough to kill fish in a 28 gallon tank. A small anemone 4 inches bubble tip


----------



## Levi (Mar 20, 2011)

yeah they can and 4 inch turns into 6 inches pretty quickly. Even being injured they can release toxins not just in death


----------



## Dedeo (Jun 2, 2011)

Thank you I learned the hard way. I lost my Fire Gobie and a Yellow Seahorse from Ocean Rider. I did a 10 gallon water change as soon as I saw the dead fishes, but managed to save a Green Mandarin hermits and snails. Plus my purple mushrooms. I most likely will never get another Anemone again. The risk is to high. Thank you for info. :animated_fish_swimm I have another question I just bought a Green Hammer Coral. It is not eating like I read it is supposed to. I see no feeder tentacals day or at nite or any sweeper tentacals. It looks good so far, had it about 7 days now. I have tried Mysis shrimp, Marine snow, decapsulated brine shrimp eggs, and adult brine shrimp. I turn off all pumps, send the food down a feeding tube. The shrimp just lays on Hammer then slides off, the coral does nothing. It looks like it gets excited when food goes in tank, but I have not seen it even try to capture any of it. I also have copepods and amphids in there too.*H2


----------

